# Huge angle block on kijiji



## Tom O (Feb 21, 2021)

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tool-other/calgary/angle-plate/1546131026?undefined


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 21, 2021)

I saw it in Andrew's shop.  It looks pretty good, but I don't need it....


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 21, 2021)

Any guess as to the weight?


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 21, 2021)

Table for a shaper?


----------



## Tom O (Feb 21, 2021)

Not a bad idea hmmm I’m thinking maybe a extention.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 21, 2021)

Tom O said:


> Not a bad idea hmmm I’m thinking maybe a extention.



Are we sure that's not what it actually is?


----------



## Tom O (Feb 21, 2021)

Well I just mailed him to say I’ll take it. I think it will work good for a dividing head to sit on to do keyways.


----------



## Tom O (Feb 21, 2021)

Too late Sold


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 22, 2021)

It was just under 200 lbs.  too big for my mills.


----------



## Tom O (Feb 23, 2021)

That is a lot of weight to hang off a shaper I wonder what the original extensions would weigh.


----------

